# Pop3 access yahoo



## mohanty1942 (Feb 8, 2005)

I year ago I had seen a question on how to access e-mails on Outlook Express.

The answer was  <<<< No email service providers give pop3 access (to download mail to Outlook Express) except YAHOO.

The Incoming & Outgoing Server Names (to configure Outlook Express)of YAHOO was something like this (I am forgetting).

Incoming Server Name (POP3): pop.mail.yahoo.com
Outgoing Server Name (SMTP): smtp.mail.yahoo.com>>>>

I am doubt about the above two names. Please correct me.


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 8, 2005)

Yahoo pop3 service is not free. You need to pay to use the service. There is a work around for this. Search for yahoo pop3 in the forum.


----------



## mohanty1942 (Feb 8, 2005)

Is it true that it was free before last 2 or 3 years ?


----------



## ramank (Feb 8, 2005)

I think if you have a co.in account, POP access is free, but it is not free with .com account.
Yes 





> Incoming Server Name (POP3): pop.mail.yahoo.com
> Outgoing Server Name (SMTP): smtp.mail.yahoo.com


is correct setting for a .co.in account.


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 8, 2005)

till 2002 yes it was free. You could try gmail they have free pop3 access.


----------



## mohanty1942 (Feb 8, 2005)

Then please 'Mr icecoolz' pass the 

'incoming mail server' & 'outgoing mail server' names for Gmail.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

in gmail 



> Incomming op.gmail.com
> Outgoing    :smtp.gmail.com


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 8, 2005)

hey i got this in yahoo awrite.. but am not sure if u can use this in outlook.. anyway here u go!!!

*help.yahoo.com/help/uk/mail/pop/pop-04.html


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 9, 2005)

ya u will have to sign up for an e-mail id with the australian or uk site of yahoo they have the FREE pop3 access for your Outlook Express. Enjoy.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 9, 2005)

mohanty1942 said:
			
		

> Then please 'Mr icecoolz' pass the
> 
> 'incoming mail server' & 'outgoing mail server' names for Gmail.



POP3 and SMTP server is not enough to configure google mail in mail clients. You even need to change ports as specified there. So log in to your google account and take help. You will find all the details there.


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 9, 2005)

thanks tuxfan...I was just about say the same thing.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 9, 2005)

*Why not use YahooPOPs!  ?*

Well, you guys can surely use YahooPOPs! to access POP mail from Yahoo! server and also send mails... Go to *yahoopops.sourceforge.net/ or search for it on the net... Download the setup file (it is a bit over 1 MB) and install it... In the YahooPOPs site, look for your preferred mail client (Outlook, Incredimail, Firefox, etc.), follow the details given and you are done... The YahooPOPs program runs in the background and you can open your mail client to send and receive mails...
 Cool, Huh!  8) 
  Regards, *Siddhartha*


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 9, 2005)

ty for the info dude..


----------



## manas (Feb 10, 2005)

Try out the YahooPOPS! or POP Peeper program.It lets you have POP3 access to through your e-mail client Outlook,Eudora etc.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 10, 2005)

manas said:
			
		

> Try out the YahooPOPS! or POP Peeper program.It lets you have POP3 access to through your e-mail client Outlook,Eudora etc.



already quoted above.. check it


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 10, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> thanks tuxfan...I was just about say the same thing.


Great mind think alike  Right? 

BTW, I have said this many times here and I repeat it. If you are using YahooPOPs, be careful if your mail has attachments. I have lost them while I was using yahoopops with Outlook Express.


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 10, 2005)

I dont believe in yahoo pops. I would still prefer to use a pure smtp or pop server. Theres always gmail or theres unitedmailsystems. Why would you wanna pop a non poppable service...

tuxfan I am just glad to be thinking in the same league as urs


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2005)

i prefer Yahoo Pop for yahoo mail.
but leave aside yahoo coz there's Always GMail to the rescue.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 11, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> I dont believe in yahoo pops. I would still prefer to use a pure smtp or pop server. Theres always gmail or theres unitedmailsystems. Why would you wanna pop a non poppable service...



Agreed. Nothing can beat the speed, convenience and reliability of a true POP3 mail system. But if someone is stuck with a yahoo account and can't change it. Here's something better than web based mails. YahooPOPs is a boon for such people. 

And of course since gmail has entered market, I wonder why would anyone use yahoo only for POP3. But I have my doubts with gmail. It will one day (and that day could be soon!!) stop offering free POP3 and will explicitely prohibit software like yahoopops


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 11, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> And of course since gmail has entered market, I wonder why would anyone use yahoo only for POP3. But I have my doubts with gmail. It will one day (and that day could be soon!!) stop offering free POP3 and will explicitely prohibit software like yahoopops



Thats something I have been mulling over.  We all know of the scenarios where in the free services of a lot of email providers went "pay". With this sudden outbreak of email space its kinda gonna get to that point again I feel. All bubbles must burst. I think I'll stick to my office mail for now


----------



## LordDJ (Feb 11, 2005)

*Check out bluebottle*



			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> Thats something I have been mulling over.  We all know of the scenarios where in the free services of a lot of email providers went "pay". With this sudden outbreak of email space its kinda gonna get to that point again I feel. All bubbles must burst. I think I'll stick to my office mail for now



and for free pop and imap mail check out www.bluebottle.com. Whats more u get ad free mail and 250 mb. With mail checking from hotmail 8) They might add yahoo later. But I've been using it 4 a while and still no sign  

Regards


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 12, 2005)

Remember, there is no free lunch. If something sounds too good to be true, it probably isn't true!! In case of google we can understand that they are an established company and earns good revenue through ads. But about these bluebottle guys? We won't know when they shut shop and disappear. You can't rely on their services because its free and comes with no guarantee.

Secondly to get their protection against spam, I have give my username and password there   alongwith mail servers. :roll: I would never ever do that!!

The best way now-a-days is to book your own domain, host it somewhere (probably with me ) and use the mail. Its not even expensive and if you are even a little serious about your emails, this is the way to go. Get POP3, SMTP and even webmail (depends on hosting).


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 12, 2005)

Try Fusemail for free IMAP/SMTP Access with 100MB space. As new signups on Bluebottle have been temp disabled. Check here.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 31, 2005)

guys i configd my outlook express 6 for receivin GMAIL.. i entered the pop3 n all but it connects then gives this error..



> The server responded with an error. Account: 'pop.gmail.com', Server: 'pop.gmail.com', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR AVG POP3 Proxy Server: Cannot connect to the mail server!', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC90


----------



## iinfi (Mar 31, 2005)

i have tried using YahooPOPs 
and configured it as given on yahoo POPs website ....



> # Select Tools -> Accounts from the main menu
> # Select Add -> Mail
> # Enter your display name
> # Enter your Yahoo! email address
> ...



i get a *similar* error message as bharatbala2003 .... (plz c previous post) .... 
i use zone alarm ..... and avast ..... are these 2 creating any problems ???
can anyone help ???? 

*yahoopops.sourceforge.net/
this is where i downloaded yahoo pops application frm....
and this is what the website says ....


> YPOPs! is an application that provides POP3 access to Yahoo! Mail. It is available oÂ­n the Windows, Linux, Solaris and Mac platforms.
> 
> Yahoo! Mail disabled free access to its POP3 service oÂ­n 24th April, 2002. This application emulates a POP3 server and enables popular email clients like Outlook, Netscape, Eudora, Mozilla, etc., to download email from Yahoo! accounts. We do not go against the license agreements of Yahoo! Mail. This application is completely legitimate and well within the realms of legal software.
> 
> How do we do it you ask? Well, this application is more like a gateway. It provides a POP3 server interface at oÂ­ne end to talk to email clients and an HTTP client (browser) interface at the other which allows it to talk to Yahoo!



its quite legal ....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 31, 2005)

my prob got solved.. just a bit of meddling bout with outlook solved it..  no prob now able to recieve and send e-mails


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 31, 2005)

ok now a small query.. 

now if i open outlook express even if i dont enter the password to check the mail.. i can see the mails in my inbox.. so i dont have privacy.. id like to do sumthin about it.. i don wanna see sum other ppl chckin my inbox.. sum1 help me out..


----------



## deepakchopra85 (Apr 21, 2005)

my mail id is deepakchopra85@yahoo.co.in and i tried 
Incoming Server Name (POP3): pop.mail.yahoo.com 
Outgoing Server Name (SMTP): smtp.mail.yahoo.com>>>> 
and wonder it worked. but i started to download all the 350 mails i had.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 21, 2005)

ramank said:
			
		

> I think if you have a co.in account, POP access is free, but it is not free with .com account.
> Yes
> 
> 
> ...



*Some Clarification Needed:*
Totally Wrong. POP3 does not work for .co.in accounts. It works for China, Australia and UKaccounts. No idea about .com accounts.


----------



## ramprasad (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi 
   I am sure that the above trick doesnt work with .com accounts, used to work earlier... I am not able to send the mails from Yahoo POPS!...

Regards,
Ramparasad


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 21, 2005)

ramprasad said:
			
		

> Hi
> I am sure that the above trick doesnt work with .com accounts, used to work earlier... I am not able to send the mails from Yahoo POPS!...
> 
> Regards,
> Ramparasad



Check send mail option in yahoo! pops. It is there in it but exactly i don't know. Check this link:*yahoopops.sourceforge.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=FAQ&file=index&myfaq=yes&id_cat=3


----------



## deepakchopra85 (Apr 24, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> ramank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude yahoo pop works free even for .co.in acoounts. i have experienced it. my mail is deepakchopra85@yahoo.co.in


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 24, 2005)

*Some more clarification* I was talking in normal case i.e without Yahoo! Pops. Also ramank was not discussing Yahoo Pops.

I use yahoo! pops and it works in every yahoo! acc. Without yahoo! pops only yahoo uk, australia and china have free pop3 access.

Got it?


----------



## deepakchopra85 (Apr 25, 2005)

dude it even works without yahoo pops


----------

